# Dog Licking with my wounds



## alsaqurcoordinator (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey Guys, 

How are you. I was on my vacation trip in Philippines to attend our yearly family reunion..one of my cousin dog licked my wounds in my arms...
it is almost 54 days now after the incident and the dog is still alive....i messaged my cousin in the Facebook today to check if the dog is okie...and my cousin informed that nothing happen to her dog...

Do you think im risk in dog rabies? 54 days after the licking incident no symptoms to me..

Thank you and hopefully you help me with my problem..


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

You do not have rabies, don't worry


----------



## alsaqurcoordinator (Feb 24, 2013)

thank you very much sir...my wounds that time is not bleeding but it is red and going to dry...


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I should have said "If the dog doesn't have rabies you should be fine." But I assumed since it was your cousin's pet dog, the chances of it having rabies is very slim? 
Otherwise, just keep an eye on it. Infection is usually the main concern. But if it looks to be getting better and not worse, you're fine.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If the dog is still alive 14 days after the incident, he was not shedding the rabies virus at the time.

Your cousin really should have his dog vaccinated against rabies.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

54 days later I would say anything serious should have already popped up (the big concerns are rabies and infection from bacteria in the dogs mouth). Question though... how big was this wound and am I right in understanding that its still open after 54 days? If thats the case.... It seems like an awfully long time, have you been seeing a doctor?


----------



## alsaqurcoordinator (Feb 24, 2013)

My cousin told me there's a vaccination for her dog...but i want to know the worst case scenario regarding the licking incident...so her dog is alive...its happen last new year eve in our family reunion and today is 24th o February...so it almost 54 days from the incident...can i forget this licking incident? i truly safe for the rabies? 

Thank you brothers and Sister..God bless and More happiness in life to us...


----------



## alsaqurcoordinator (Feb 24, 2013)

@aiw. 
The wound are like rashes that i scratch so it is not big...and i remembered that time the wound is not actively bleeding but you see the wound is red...i didnt see that doctor...because i asked my cousin if her dog have vaccination...she told me that bring there dog to our municipal hall for vaccination...

Thank you


----------



## alsaqurcoordinator (Feb 24, 2013)

Please waiting for your immediate response...Please help me to sort out my problem...it is very hard to live in fears...


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

If the dog had rabies, the dog would have died within a couple of weeks. You do not have rabies. But you might want to have the rash on your arms looked at, if it isn't better. Nothing to do with the dog, though.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

I agree with Spotted nikes. Rabies would have shown up long before now. I would go to the doctor about that rash though, while you're there ask about possible infections, just for peace of mind. Also, you probably won't get many immediate responses. Its almost 4 am in North America.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

As I said, it has been very well studied---if a dog, cat, or ferret is still alive 14 days after the incident, you will definitely not get rabies. And the rabies vaccine is very effective, so that lowers the risk even more. You will be fine!


----------

